# Chelfham Viaduct and Barnstaple Lynton Railway



## Trouserama (Feb 25, 2012)

Went for a cycle down the old railway track between Barnstaple and Chelfham and thought that nobody had posted the magnificent viaduct at Chelfham. Brief History- Barnstaple to Lynton railway was a narrow gauge railway operating between 1895-1935. Some of the stations are now private dwellings. 

This is the old railway bridge approaching the viaduct







And the top of the bridge nestled in the woods






The approach on what would have been the track





the top of the viaduct. Its all very securely fenced off





There is a school underneath the viaduct





Arch detail






And all its glory






Following the railway track back you come across this strange object, Any ideas??


----------



## corktina (Feb 26, 2012)

would it be a Tank Trap?


----------



## night crawler (Feb 27, 2012)

corktina said:


> would it be a Tank Trap?



With a Vent on the side? What is underneath?


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 27, 2012)

Love it, love it, Love it Trouserama.. hell what a name. Wicked old railway porn there..... loving this glut of old abandoned trainess we're getting recently. I may have to don my railway dribble suit!!!:goofy: PS.. Presumably this line was a single line narrow gauge railway I would hazard a guess and say that wierd looking step affair may be a tablet exchange for single line working or some sort of loading dock albeit on a narrow gauge scale.


----------



## Walrus75 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice one matey, I remember walking the whole route of the old narrow guage railway back in the early 90's. Took me and a mate a couple of days, fortunately the weather was good.
Here's a site dedicated to the halts on the railway if anyone's interested --> http://www.roughwood.net/Interests/Railways/LyntonBarnstaple.htm

Hmm, is that possibly a stand for a water tank I wonder?


----------



## smiler (Feb 27, 2012)

Please tell me that you did walk across the viaduct, nice pics, Thanks.


----------



## stevejd (Feb 27, 2012)

just a quick question, do you know why it's closed off, looks to be well cared for..


----------



## Walrus75 (Feb 28, 2012)

Of course we did, didn't seem right not to.  

Oh wait, that wasn't aimed at me was it... so, did you Trouserama?


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 29, 2012)

Lovely viaduct!


----------

